# The mother of all duck blinds



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Here are a few pics of a duck blind built by a guy in California. You can read more about it here: The Big Rig


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I think Ol Kevin would be a interesting fellow to know & hunt with :-?

Another opinionated / Obsessive Old Fart :lol: :wink:

Gotta like people who go for it & spend their money on things of such high priority k:


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

talk about duck hunting for the rich...

Phil


----------



## widgnwhacker (Sep 7, 2002)

Trust me Kevin ain't rich, but he is one HARDCORE Waterfowler and a hell of a nice guy!! :beer:

I hope to hunt out of the BIG RIG next month when myself and RHC , make our annual trip to northern cali!!

WW


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Holy, the duckman has nothing on that guys ***. You all are some high rollers! 8)


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

I'll stick to my finisher!!!!


----------



## TJ (Dec 10, 2003)

The only problem w/ that Party-blind is..........

the ducks may eventually show-up :wink:


----------



## Brett_Neffendorf (Oct 6, 2003)

wow, thats one massive blind! You could have a friggen army in that thing. :beer:

PARTY!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I'll bring the strippers for it! 8)


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Now your talking!!!


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

one problem...would any ducks land within a 10 mile radius of that HUGE blind?


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

only in my dreams do i own a blind like that


----------

